# Brown and White Pigeon found us in Alta Loma, CA



## HKY5150 (May 13, 2012)

A brown and white pigeon showed up at our house in Alta Loma, CA on 5/9/12. Banded on both legs. Right leg is LOPEZ = 345 Left leg is two purple bands. He does not fly well but does not appeared to be injured. Have been giving food and water and every evening around 4 it appears to leave, but then I find it on the ledge of the next door neighbors house at dusk and I have been netting it and bringing it home to contain it for the night for safetys sake. Every morning I open the kennel and it stays all day on my open balcony. I need to find the owner or find someone interested in taking the bird. I'm afraid it will get in my backyard and my dogs will get it!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping this bird.

PLEASE keep the bird contained as no one can help if it is loose, also it is a sitting duck out there by itself and an easy target for predators.

Are there any other id numbers or letters? If there is no club name on bands nor a phone number of owner it will be impossible to find the owner.


----------



## HKY5150 (May 13, 2012)

I am keeping it contained for the most part but I was hoping it would go back to where it came from. I can't keep the bird. Do you know where I can take it? Do animal shelter's take pigeons? I have called a couple racing clubs and they said it was probably a breeder's bird because of the banding. I called a club in my area but they did not return my call not sure where to go from here.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hold on, our California members should be along ...

Here are a list of resources:

http://www.pigeons.biz/pigeons/prd.htm


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if you can post a picture we may beable to tell what breed it is..and then look up breeders of that type pigeon in you're area.


----------



## HKY5150 (May 13, 2012)

Here is a picture. Please let me know if anyone knows where it belongs or you would like to adopt it.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

Can you get us all the letters off the band we can help you better. Please don't take it to a shelter


----------



## HKY5150 (May 13, 2012)

Band is LOPEZ=345. I would not choose to take it to the shelter and am doing my best to avoid that, but I can not keep the bird. I have been trying to find a solution since Wednesday evening.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

is there an AU or IF on the band


----------



## HKY5150 (May 13, 2012)

No other letters or numbers we have looked multiple times


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im sorry I can't see clear what breed that is..it does seem like a homer..but it could be a highflying breed or roller as well..it is hard to tell with the blur on the head..sorry.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

He may have come from Lopez loft its in I think he's in alta loma


----------



## HKY5150 (May 13, 2012)

Well, I am disappointed and frustrated that I have not had better response from the "pigeon" community. Keeping this bird contained in a small dog crate (Which is what I am doing) is cruel in my opinion. I joined hoping someone could help me with information as to where to safely take the bird or someone who could take it. I have kept it safe, fed and watered, made phone calls and spent hours trying to find a solution. Can't say I didn't try. I called the local animal shelter and they do accept birds. Not where I want to take it, but at this point at least it will have a "chance" to be adopted. If there is anyone in my area that will give the bird a home please speak up. I have exhausted my resources and am not willing to keep the bird locked in the dog crate much longer. I would not wish that on my dogs let alone a bird!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

How far away from San Francisco are you? There is a major pigeon there that probably would take the bird. I can not think of the shelters name or address at the moment. 

C'mon people. Any one here know/remember the name of the place I'm thinking of?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

almondman said:


> How far away from San Francisco are you? There is a major pigeon there that probably would take the bird. I can not think of the shelters name or address at the moment.
> 
> C'mon people. Any one here know/remember the name of the place I'm thinking of?


Mickacoo is the name of the rescue. If it would work for you, try Googling it for the address. Or just try Googling for any pigeon rescues in your area that might be closer.


----------



## HKY5150 (May 13, 2012)

Too far. San Francisco is 8 hours from me


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

HKY5150 said:


> too far. San Fran is 8 hours from me.


Lopez loft is located in Perris, California. They raise racing pigeons. Is this any closer?


----------



## HKY5150 (May 13, 2012)

THANK YOU! I found Lopez Loft on the web and he is coming to get the bird tonight!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I do like a happy ending. The folks at PT are always happy to help out when ever we can. And thank you for caring for the bird and taking the time to call the owner.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

HKY5150 said:


> THANK YOU! I found Lopez Loft on the web and he is coming to get the bird tonight!


That is awesome!!!!!

Thank you for the update.


----------

